# Help! there is a hole in my betta's tummy



## zitab (Jun 6, 2010)

I've had this blue betta for about a year. I feed him aquaneon betta food (blood worms once in a while). I change his water every 3-4 days. He's always been fine, just a few days ago I noticed he has a hole in his stomach! I though he was going to die. 
His stomach is irregular - like swollen or bumps in some parts. Can he recover, what can I do?
Any help is appreciated,


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

I could be wrong but I would do %100 water change every day and add a little saltwater aquarium salt to make sure it doesn't get infected.


----------



## Rossco (Sep 15, 2012)

ouch! ulcer?


----------



## zitab (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't know, but he seems fine. Other than having a hole on his stomach... 
I'll be changing his water everyday and already put some aquarium salt. Thanks Medhsbi. 
I'm hoping it will close by itself. 
Any sugestions on feeding?


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

if hes eating dont stop his body will need the nutrients. Do you rinse those bloodworms?


----------



## zitab (Jun 6, 2010)

no, how do I rinse them? I only take them out and let them disolve in the water


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

you can use a fine mesh net. you never know what the water is like in that cube its always a good idea to rinse anything thats frozen before you give it to your fish


----------



## zitab (Jun 6, 2010)

Thank you


----------

